# tossing out an idea



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2011)

for a while, i've been trying to figure out how to do some more group oriented sharpening and knife skills classes. Last night i had a great idea and i thought i'd run it by you guys and see what you think.

I was going to do Skype group video calls once a week focused on specific sharpening or knife skills subjects. 1 hour "lessons" for maybe $10. The class size would be limited to about 5-6 people. The video would be HD (720p) and I would be able to demonstrate techniques in real time from various angles while answering questions.

What do you guys think? Worthwhile? Anyone want to be a guinea pig?

I guess it would require you to have skype, but thats about it. If you have video, thats a plus, but not 100% necessary.

Anyways, i was hoping to hear what you guys think about this as a plan.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea to me, sign me up.


----------



## Pabloz (Dec 21, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me, sign me up.



me too....depending on the time of day.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok... i just picked up everything i need for this (should be here on friday). I'm thinking to really get this started in Jan, but i may do a couple of "test" nights before then.

I was thinking sundays, but what works best for you guys? On sundays, i generally stay at work long after closing, so i can maybe take an hour or so of my time then.


----------



## TB_London (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds excellent, would be really interested to take part, if time difference with UK wasn't prohibitive


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 21, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. I would take part, schedule permitting.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2011)

Lets tentatively schedule the first official one for jan 8th 2012 at 5:10 pm PST (not 5pm because i need a couple of minutes to close the store and get setup first). I'll say 1 hour, but it may go over or under a bit. So, if you're interested, shoot me an e-mail and we can work out the details- [email protected]

Any topics of interest? I was thinking to do a talk on hamaguri edges (something i've been getting a lot of questions about lately)... both single and double bevel knives.


----------



## kalaeb (Dec 21, 2011)

I am sure its possible, I have just never tried, but can you do conferencing with Skype?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 21, 2011)

just paid for the ability... skype premium

only one person in the group needs to have it... so you can just use regular skype

but i'm going to test it out this weekend


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. If these classes were to be at 5ish PST that's about 1am UK time isn't it so that ain't too late


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 21, 2011)

I like it. I think you should actually do a course schedule (single bevel, heiji, natural stones, double bevel etc.) and schedule it far enough in advance. Take a cue from some of those kitchen stores that do cooking classes. Just my 2 cents.

k.


----------



## l r harner (Dec 21, 2011)

can i come by and crash it 

sounds great tho


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 21, 2011)

Are these going to be more PG than your last webcam business Jon?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 22, 2011)

i dont know... you know what they say about old habits and what not

i like the schedule idea... i'll try to put something together


----------



## Lefty (Dec 22, 2011)

Great idea, Jon! I don't have skype, but I think you're onto something with this one.


----------



## Andrew H (Dec 22, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Great idea, Jon! I don't have skype, but I think you're onto something with this one.



Skype is free and pretty easy to download. You wouldn't even need a microphone or video camera, so if you are on the forums you should be able to take part.


----------



## slowtyper (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm interested but would have to be on a weekly "drop in" schedule as my schedule changes weekly. Of course, this probably won't work well with a small limit of seats available. Just curious, why the max people? Is it because only so many people are allowed in a room? Or to allow people time to ask questions?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 22, 2011)

i can do up to 10 at a time with the system i paid for, but really the more people, the slower everything goes. Also, the more people there are, the more chance there is of people talking over one and other. If it really works out and becomes popular, i can always do more times.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 22, 2011)

This is a cool idea. I might be down soon, but not the first one


----------



## wenus2 (Dec 23, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> Sounds like a great idea. If these classes were to be at 5ish PST that's about 1am UK time isn't it so that ain't too late



Correct. We are GMT -8 out here.


----------



## JBroida (Dec 26, 2011)

so, i need a couple of people willing to help me test out this new setup... there are 2 different systems i want to try to use. If you're interested in helping me test this out, i would greatly appreciate it. Anyways, shoot me an e-mail or PM if you're willing to help me out. Thanks.

-Jon


----------

